# Good News from the 'Pet World'!!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

And it gets even better! What a morning for good 'dog news'!!

The City of Glendale has just joined West Hollywood, Hermosa Beach, Albuquerque, NM and Austin, Texas in banning the sale of puppies at pet stores.  

The story HERE from Examiner.com.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is good news. I remember watching a documentary wherein it chronicled the life of a dog purchased at PJ's and the owner was into the multi thousands in vet bills to mend it..one problem (of many) was luxating patellas. Then they went to the "puppy" facility and it was horrendous the conditions these dogs were in.

Thankfully the madness will cease.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

Wonderful news! I've never understood why governments will not simply ban the sale of dogs in stores, but even more perplexing is why people support the puppy mills through the purchase of these dogs. This is certainly one step in the right direction. PJ's has been one of the most disgusting outfits ever.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I remember being 16, and at a PJ's pet store in a big mall in the west end of Toronto bawling my eyes out over the puppies there. Goopy eyes, runny noses...just sad, sad, sad. We read this in the TO Star yesterday and did the happy dance. A grand victory indeed!!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

There is very little i am proud of with regards to my bass-ackwards state. The outlawing of puppy sales in abq IS something im proud of.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

This is fantastic!!! I remember going into a PJs Pets as an 8 year old and falling in love with a chocolate lab pup that was WAY too big for her cage. I pleaded and pleaded with my parents, but my dad was firm on the "NO puppies from pet stores" and told me all about puppy mills, etc. 

YAY!!


----------

